# Need a new C200 Cassette



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Click here

Why pay £180, when you can pay less and get more at the same store.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Click here
> 
> Why pay £180, when you can pay less and get more at the same store.


Or even less Kev, including delivery. :wink: 
http://www.davan.co.uk/thetford-c200-fresh-up-kit/

And less again. :wink: 
http://www.chandleryworld.co.uk/catalogue/thetford-c200-toilet-fresh-up-set_p12334-2240.html

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have you nothing better to look at Jock at 4am in the morning. 

Good bargains though. 

We got one at £42 a few years ago and thought how expensive they were then, never understood why the locker had to be locked till then. 

Hope you are both keeping well

Mandy


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

He's a used one .........hope its empty as postage cost would be high lol   

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C200-THET...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item231482293e


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done Jock   

And be careful Zepp, there's a lot of second hand crap on eBay.

I'd be wary of the "used" one, they can break internally and although the part catalogue shows the bits needed, you can't buy them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The chandlery links reminded me of these someone posted it a while back, I got some and they're good, although I took the springs off.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I have found everything I need for my C200 at Bardsea Leasure in Ulverston in Cumbria, off the shelf, so the part are available but can be very tricky to fit.

I know a lot of dealers only stock the main bits though.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I have just purchased a "fresh up kit" off evilbay for £79.99 but...............


it took 3 weeks to finally arrive after the suppliers made all sorts of excuses why it took more than the 3/4 days it advertised.Then amazingly when the unit arrived the tracking details showed that it was only posted the day before


gssparesandaccessories are the people and their ratings have taken a dive in the past month - I wonder why?!

there are others on ebay around the same price


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have you nothing better to look at Jock at 4am in the morning.
> 
> ...


It was Kev suffering from boredom @ 02.44 Mandy, not me. 8O .......... :wink:

I was just trying to save him a few bob more. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes, we are both fine thanks, and hope that you, Andy and the family are too. :thumbleft:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> I have just purchased a "fresh up kit" off evilbay for £79.99 but.............
> it took 3 weeks to finally arrive after the suppliers made all sorts of excuses why it took more than the 3/4 days it advertised.Then amazingly when the unit arrived the tracking details showed that it was only posted the day before
> gssparesandaccessories are the people and their ratings have taken a dive in the past month - I wonder why?!
> 
> there are others on ebay around the same price


Maybe they were out of stock, should have found mine, you would have got it in 24/48 hours !

Peter 

mods note - and as they say, other retailers are available! :wink:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > I have just purchased a "fresh up kit" off evilbay for £79.99 but.............
> ...


hindsight and all that eh? To be honest I found several options on ebay and believed the choice I made based on price, availability and dispatch conditions was the right one - especially as me and the vendor discussed it on a Sunday evening by email. I don't remember seeing an ad from yourselves, but I'll positively look next time. Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

johnthompson said:


> I have found everything I need for my C200 at Bardsea Leasure in Ulverston in Cumbria, off the shelf, so the part are available but can be very tricky to fit.
> 
> I know a lot of dealers only stock the main bits though.


See if you can get the blade opening kit, it's the parts which move inside the cassette, and include a quadrant, with a ramp to pop up the lid to the sealing ring, I've tried everywhere to get one, but no one has managed to get one in for me, I've even tried Thetford.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

this place looks ok http://www.caravanbreakers.net/90285/info.php?p=3
a mate is using them for a self build pre used cassette normally £179 new available here for £50 can wrap it up and use it foe emergencys


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Guess who else does the freshen up kit

Click here   8O 8O


----------

